# Dull colors when printing on Epson T60



## epson247 (May 18, 2013)

I am new here and I have started sublimation for a hobby, I use Epson T60 and my prints look very dull and also the final product. Is there a ICC PROFILE for this printer?? please help. I need to fix this  Thanks!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

An ICC profile is specific to your ink. Your ink vendor is the best place to start.


----------



## bangtees (Oct 26, 2011)

I paid $25 for my ICC profile. Its a cheap way to quickly improve your prints. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

An ICC is specific to your inks and printer, altering either of these things would need a new ICC profile. If your ink supplier can not supply you one, then you'll need to get one made.


----------



## epson247 (May 18, 2013)

i searched everywhere for a ICC profile for Epson T60, i cant find it anywhere , if anyone has a link to where i can find it please post it. 
Thanks


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

You're not reading the replies you've had - the ICC has as much to do with what inks you are using as the printer model - and you haven't even told us what ink it is. So, in the slim chance someone has the same printer and ink as you, and has an ICC that has either been supplied to them, or they've had made, they have no way of knowing that you want it. Most likely you'd need to have one made


----------

